# 67 Tempest dashboard



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

As some of you may know, I'm going to be purchasing a '67 Tempest Custom very soon.

One of the problems is the dashboard. The previous owner took it to a local audio place and had a new radio/cd player installed. When they pulled the front of the dash off they broke all but one of the plastic clips that holds it in place.

I've scoured the internet and can't find replacement ones anywhere. Do any of you know where I can get them? Thanks.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Which clips do you need??? the oval ones to hold the dash PAD down?


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Hmmm.... There's more than one kind? 

I'll know more when I actually take possession of the car. I think it's the clips that hold the pad onto the dash.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The dash PANEL is held in by various screws,brackets, and 5 screws that go thru the dash housing (metal part that pad covers). The dash PAD is held in place by 2 studs and 5 screws. The screws are installed up through the dash, into small oval plastic inserts, thus holding things in place.....The oval inserts dry out and disintergrate. Tey are probably what is missing, and ARE available. Try OPGI first ( one of our sponsors) . Eric:cheers


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank you Eric!


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Hmm... I'm not finding what I expected over at OPGI. Is this what I need? It doesn't look like it. Chevelle Parts, Chevelle Restoration Parts & Accessories, El Camino Restoration Parts & Accessories, Restoration Parts, Monte Carlo Parts, GTO Parts, Cutlass Parts, Skylark Parts, Cadillac Parts

EDIT::

This is a picture of the back of my dash pad. I need the clips that go into the holes in the pad. There were broken bits in them when I pulled the pad off today.










EDIT 2:: Only one of the studs over the glove box was holding the pad in place. I need to get another nut for the other one. That should be easy. Its these plastic clips that I can't find. :confused


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

NO ! that is for a 66 dash.


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ames shows them as nylon attaching inserts #A259W.........JB.


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank you both for messaging me. Those parts are exactly what I need.


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks again guys. The inserts arrived about an hour ago. I just installed them. No more rattling dash pad.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Great!.....now on to the next project!:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

at least you have pad and vinyl still on it....lol, been pricing having mine redone running between 250-350...ouch, hate to go to a cheap molded repro


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

That's cheap!!!!! Where'd you get that price??????


----------

